# okie herf



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

what does everyone think about getting together next spring/summer/fall for a herf at lake tenkiller? we would all pitch in and rent a large cabin and smoke cigars, drink, and have fun with the families.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh I see.....Kansasans are too good for ya to invite too????:chk



well if you would allow me to crash the party it sounds like fun!!!





Shawn


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

burro's and mules are not the only form of transportation. Some of us in Texas have cars and would love to make a road trip, anytime, anyplace, anywhere.:tu

TT:cb


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright already. I think that I am not the type of man to discriminate against anyone. This herf would be for every BOTL/SOTL willing to make the trek to north eastern Oklahoma. I would love to meet some of you guys.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be there I reckon


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

thounds like a friggin' blatht!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Next Spring I will get the ball rollin since plans change i would hate to be------he he he-----be premature.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I will block out the whole spring till we here back from you

tt:cb


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Any local events around OKC soon? Searched but did not find anything.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I have asked all the B&M's and I don't think they are doing anything in the near future.


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Well darn. I love the cooler weather for a good smoke. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

MyMonkey said:


> Well darn. I love the cooler weather for a good smoke. Thanks for the reply.


anytime you want to come over to Casa de Rob and sit on the patio to have a smoke just give me a shout.


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow. Such a welcoming environment. Thanks for the offer. :tu I may just take you up on that. It has been a while since I smoked. Just ordered some El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga. Will add that to my little humidor. Thanks again. 

JJ


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm-a-likin' your idea! Ya know KASR and I are down for an OKIE herf! As long as you bring your wife - you are SOOOO much cooler with her around, tehee....

~DUCK


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

DUCK said:


> I'm-a-likin' your idea! Ya know KASR and I are down for an OKIE herf! As long as you bring your wife - you are SOOOO much cooler with her around, tehee....
> 
> ~DUCK


I am always cool. Who are you kidding.


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> I am always cool. Who are you kidding.


But I definitely add to the coolness!! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be keeping my eye on this one.....we'll see.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a nice bumpity Bump to keep the dream alive! Jamie and I will be moving hopefully this next month, so monies will be alittle tight - however, the first of the year would be very awesome! How's everyones schedule look in the next two months? I'm sure we'll be all recovering from the holidays.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

KASR said:


> Just a nice bumpity Bump to keep the dream alive! Jamie and I will be moving hopefully this next month, so monies will be alittle tight - however, the first of the year would be very awesome! How's everyones schedule look in the next two months? I'm sure we'll be all recovering from the holidays.


all you need to find is a warm place to smoke a cigar and ahm thur dude


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Lake Tenkiller has some great places to rent cabins. I don't know what the policies on smoking would be but if this gets further along in the planning stages I'm sure we can find a good place.

We can always ask Ttours to donate the Ranch for a weekend.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

okierock said:


> Lake Tenkiller has some great places to rent cabins. I don't know what the policies on smoking would be but if this gets further along in the planning stages I'm sure we can find a good place.
> 
> We can always ask Ttours to donate the Ranch for a weekend.


As long as we don't smoke inside the cabins and clean up after ourselves they probably won't have a problem.

I'm guessing they probably have seen rougher crowds than a bunch of middle-age cigar smokers. :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

If Trudy allows smoking in the cabin then it's on like Kong! Except, how big is that cabin? Squeezing a bunch of guys into a 1-2 bed cabin might make a good trashy video, but I'll have problems explaining the alternative lifestyle to the wife! LOL!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

KASR said:


> If Trudy allows smoking in the cabin then it's on like Kong! Except, how big is that cabin? Squeezing a bunch of guys into a 1-2 bed cabin might make a good trashy video, but I'll have problems explaining the alternative lifestyle to the wife! LOL!


rock house sleeps 6-8? bunkhouse 16 or so? smoking in the big barn

It's terribly not-Oklahoma tho, being a Texan by birth I do not mind 

Live Oakie Herf.

But anyhoo, is there anywhere to herf it up in the winter around here?! I'm starting to get a bit nervous and twitchy.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

yayson said:


> rock house sleeps 6-8? bunkhouse 16 or so? smoking in the big barn
> 
> It's terribly not-Oklahoma tho, being a Texan by birth I do not mind
> 
> ...


Well if you wouldn't have moved you could always come to mine or Aaron's place.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

yayson said:


> rock house sleeps 6-8? bunkhouse 16 or so? smoking in the big barn
> 
> It's terribly not-Oklahoma tho, being a Texan by birth I do not mind
> 
> ...


Smoked your bomb last week and even though it was 35 outside it was 65 in the barn and the cigars and martini's and natural light was flowing like milk and honey.

Texan or Okie, winter herfs work for me.

tt:cb


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Well if you wouldn't have moved you could always come to mine or Aaron's place.


rub that in, you'll get yours one day



ttours said:


> *Smoked your bomb last week* and even though it was 35 outside it was 65 in the barn and the cigars and martini's and natural light was flowing like milk and honey.


*you are a man among men and it must be said, I like your style.* Careful or Moses might crash our party


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> Smoked your bomb last week and even though it was 35 outside it was 65 in the barn and the cigars and martini's and natural light was flowing like milk and honey.
> 
> Texan or Okie, winter herfs work for me.
> 
> tt:cb


You live a life that the rest of us can only dream about.:ss


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

okierock said:


> You live a life that the rest of us can only dream about.:ss


Take my hand and together we will stand on the threshold of a dream.

Mark your calendar for December 7, 8 and 9. A small gathering has begun

tt:cb


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

ttours said:


> Take my hand and together we will stand on the threshold of a dream.
> 
> Mark your calendar for December 7, 8 and 9. A small gathering has begun
> 
> tt:cb


:chk


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ttours said:


> Take my hand and together we will stand on the threshold of a dream.
> 
> Mark your calendar for December 7, 8 and 9. A small gathering has begun
> 
> tt:cb


Not sure I trust that mannish boy, or that locale, one little bit


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

yayson said:


> Not sure I trust that mannish boy, or that locale, one little bit


I with ya on the "not sure" part... QUACK!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> I with ya on the "not sure" part... QUACK!


A 10 x 10 concrete hollow block with two vents and you question my motives?

I fart in your general direction!!!

tt:cb


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

ttours said:


> A 10 x 10 concrete hollow block with two vents and you question my motives?
> 
> I fart in your general direction!!!
> 
> tt:cb


hmmmm....indeed-o... QUACK!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> I fart in your general direction!!!
> 
> tt:cb


for those about to rock... we salute you


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

DUCK said:


> hmmmm....indeed-o... QUACK!


I'll take that as a yes, please!

tt:cb


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Regrets! Christmas party, looks like Brad's the same. And noodle's just a loser. I can say that because he's not here :tu


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

yayson said:


> Regrets! Christmas party, looks like Brad's the same. And noodle's just a loser. I can say that because he's not here :tu


I gots 2 xmas parties and Noodle does have an account here.

I don't think he has ever posted but the noodle lives at CS.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

okierock said:


> but the noodle lives at CS.


I can usually smell him


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I am just disappointed will all of you.

I am looking forward more to my Christmas party than you are to yours!!

Nah nah!!

tt:cb


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ttours said:


> I am looking forward more to my Christmas party than you are to yours!!


You have NO idea how true that is


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> I am just disappointed will all of you.
> 
> I am looking forward more to my Christmas party than you are to yours!!
> 
> ...


It's one thing to gloat but to cheer at another mans pain....

It's just too much :gn :cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

okierock said:


> It's one thing to gloat but to cheer at another mans pain....
> 
> It's just too much :gn :cb


Posting massive pictures will sit just as well I assume.

I am just concerned that during the rut this weekend all the big bucks will take an arrow. One 16, two 14's and many 10's and 12's.

I shall toast each one to the noodle. I think the Jimmy toast has lost its thump and we need to replace it with another dead guy. Might as well be Craig as I still have hope for Yayson and KASR.

Just remember at 3:00am Saturday night I will be lighting one more for you XMAS partiers in Oklahoma.

Cheers:tu

tt:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

At least with the pictures we can live vicariously through you.:tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

okierock said:


> At least with the pictures we can live vicariously through you.:tu


Happy to oblige. Look forward to your XMAS party bloopers

tt:cb


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello fellow Okies. I am new to the jungle, (yes, I did introduce myself in the new gorilla's thread). I just wanted to let you know, that I would like to meet you folks sometime. A good cigar is always better with friends.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Steve G said:


> Hello fellow Okies. I am new to the jungle, (yes, I did introduce myself in the new gorilla's thread). I just wanted to let you know, that I would like to meet you folks sometime. A good cigar is always better with friends.


were are you at in Oklahoma.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I live in Norman, and work in OKC.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

You work in downtown okc?

I work in the Oklahoma Tower.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I work at the Federal Transfer Center next to the FAA on Macarthur.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Steve G said:


> I work at the Federal Transfer Center next to the FAA on Macarthur.


you're kidding, a year and a half ago you could have caught me at my office twice daily smoking stogies just up the street

all these new OKC Okies are making the move harder to bear


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

yayson said:


> you're kidding, a year and a half ago you could have caught me at my office twice daily smoking stogies just up the street
> 
> all these new OKC Okies are making the move harder to bear


Why dont all of you just get a room and close this thread!!

tt:cb


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

ttours said:


> Why dont all of you just get a room and close this thread!!
> 
> tt:cb


:r:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Steve G said:


> I work at the Federal Transfer Center next to the FAA on Macarthur.


We all need to plan a post ICE STORM OF 2007 (had to fit that in somewhere) herf at Makers!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> We all need to plan a post ICE STORM OF 2007 (had to fit that in somewhere) herf at Makers!


I'm game


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

My first herf.:ss Sounds good .:tu


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

You called the place. Who is callin the time?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

ttours said:


> Why dont all of you just get a room and close this thread!!
> 
> tt:cb


well there's 4 of us sharing one now. a few more shouldn't hurt.


----------



## denden (Dec 5, 2007)

never been to makers, but put me down


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

How do the weekends look for everybody? Saturday afternoon, evening, Sunday evening? This one or next?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunday's are good.


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> Sunday's are good.


Sunday? Is Makers open on Sunday?


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

open daily 11am-2pm even Sunday


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

okierock said:


> open daily 11am-2pm even Sunday


it's only open 3 hours a day?!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

MAKER'S SUNDAY EVENING - SAY AFTER DINNERISH - 7-8PM?? 

What say you?


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in.:chk


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> MAKER'S SUNDAY EVENING - SAY AFTER DINNERISH - 7-8PM??
> 
> What say you?


Just spoke to the manager at Maker's their website is down for about a week because they are getting a new server and domain name. They are open Sundays 11am - 2am or depending on the volume of business.

I will need a baby sitter


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> I will need a baby sitter


Crap...that's right.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm heading to Makers tonight. Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

No other Okie's rang out to the call. We'll try to get out there Steve, but it looks like a bust.


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

Well folks, we can always reschedule another time when everyone can make it. I'll just kick back here with a drink and smoke:cb unless I hear different.


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Come up with a definite day and time and I am sure I can get the rest of the okie gang to fill makers. Makers is the usual stomping ground for the OKC Eherfers to meet. We do a statewide Eherf about every third month or so and usually end up taking over the ground floor of Makers. I think we should look for something in January. Might be easier for alot of us, what with christmas parties, christmas and new years coming up. The wife and I have nothing great planned for the holidays, but others most likely will. A chance to get together and relax after the holiday hustle and bustle would be a welcome change of pace.


----------

